
Large ISPs Blame Consumer Protections for Their Disregard of Rural America - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/08/large-isps-flushed-capital-blame-consumer-protections-their-willful-disregard
======
test6554
To some extent this is true. We want rural America to have internet access. We
are (so far) unwilling to do it ourselves. It is too expensive for smaller
ISPs to set it up. So we need large ISPs to come in and spend millions of
dollars building out networks in rural areas. But whether they do this is
entirely up to them.

We need to decide whether having a terrible rural ISP is better or worse than
having no ISP at all. Also will the presence of a terrible ISP make it more or
less likely that a good ISP will offer services in rural areas in the future.

